# Maiskette !



## Hecht-Sebi (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

will schon zeit längerem mit einer Maiskette am Haar auf Karpfen angeln. Das habe ich dann auch probiert (mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen, 4 Stück) aber die fallen beim rauswerfen aber spätestens beim reinholen ab !! #c #c 
Gib es da einen besondere Methode, dass das Mais hält und ich damit auch was fange oder was soll ich machen ?  #q #q 


Vielen Dank im voraus.  :m 

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## macfisch (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Also versuch mal den Haken oder dein Haar, möglichst durch die Haut vom Mais zu steckenn und ggfls. Maishaken benutzen. 
Am Haar ist das Problem mit dem Knoten vorne dran, aber die Schlaufe vom Boiliesstopper einfach wieder übern Haken ziehen kann auch helfen. Oder du machst es mit Hartmais/Dosenmais Mix.


----------



## harti911 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Ich vermute das Du Dosenmais verwendest!?

Als Hakenköder empfiehlt sich dort eingeweichter und abgekochter Hartmais... Dann dürfte das eigentlich nicht mehr passieren...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Boiliestopper verwenden :m :m :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das(s) diese kleinen Teile Sinn machen_


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Boiliestopper verwenden :m :m :m
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...


 

ich verwende Boilenstopper aber ich glaube, dass sich das Dosenmais einfach von dem Haar löst, weil es so weich ist !

Was kann ich tun, wenn ich Hartmais koche kommt es doch aufs gleiche raus ?

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------



## harti911 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Nee, den wirst Du nie so weich bekommen wie Dosenmais!


----------



## bennie (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

andere Boilienadeln


----------



## Karpfen91 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

moin
meinst ne dünnere nadel??
würde wie schon gesagt auch hartmais verwenden. das hat desweiteren den vorteil ,das keine kleinen weißfische wie rotaugen deinen köder vom haar zupfen
mfg


----------



## Boldman2204 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Nimmst du ein Anti Tangle Blei wenn nicht versuch das, wirst sehen daran liegt es , ich nehm ne normale Ködernadel gent einwandfrei und stech sie durch die Seite nicht durch den kopf durchs untere Ende


----------



## michel1209 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

hi, wenn Du bei dosenmais bleiben möchtest, dann nimm einfach besseren bzw. härteren dosenmais. habe in der vergangenheit immer den vom penny genommen. die körner sind relativ groß und etwas härter als andere. ansonsten schließ ich mich den anderen an, hartmaiskette!

beste grüße micha


----------



## Norweginer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Also ich würd auch zu Hartmais raten.Wenn du aber unbedingt Dosenmais nehmen möchtest,dann würde ich keinen teuren Boiliestopper nehmen,denn der flutscht nur so durch den weichen Dosenmais,sondern ein ca. 2mm dickes Stück Grasstengel.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (8. September 2006)

*AW: Maiskette !*

also ich fische auch ab und an mit hartmais ... und der mais hebt 2 Tage am Haar und neben her fange ich noch 5 Karpfen ...

normaler stopper oder ein stückchen holz dran hängen und das ganze hebt bombe 

Natürlich kann es mal passieren das ein Korn raus fällt aber eher selten oder beim Drill


Grüße


----------



## carpfish (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Hallo ich fische auch mit einer Maikette aus Hartmais und hatte das selbe Problem da die Körner sehr weich nach langem kochen werden und aufplatzen. Für mich habe ich rausgefunden, dass die Körner am besten halten wenn man die Körner nur ca.24stunden ins Wasser legt. Sie quellen nicht so stark und bleiben härter, werden jedoch nicht so groß.
MfG carpfish


----------



## carpfish (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Hallo.
wenn brassen auf die maikette beißen.....oder man einen biss bekommt bei dem der kletteraffe nur hoch geht...sollte man den biss anschlagen`?auch wenn man die maiskette mit einer selbsthackmontage anködert?
[helikopterrig]


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

ne brasse zieht nicht wirklich ab...je nach bremseinstellung... aber wenn die rute laufend ruckelt solltest du schon nachschauen....ein anhieb ist eigentlich nicht notwendig bei selbsthakmontage


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ....ein anhieb ist eigentlich nicht notwendig bei selbsthakmontage



Vorraussetzung hiefür: Das richtige Gewicht auf die entsprechende Distanz


----------



## TheCarp (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Lass den Dosenmais 1-2 Stunden in der Sonne liegen bis sie zäh werden dann aufs Haar mit Boiliestops


----------



## Siermann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Ich würde dir zu Hartmais raten , den du 24-48 h vorqellst dan evtl noch Kochst(nicht unbedingt nötig!) und davon dan 2-3 Maiskörner am Harr(evtl noch mit einem Auftriebskörper!)
Dan fällt auch nix ab. Habe heute selber mal mit Dosenmais am Haar gefischt weil ich es mal ausprobieren wollte und bei mir sind sie NICHT  abgefallen!

lg


----------



## carpfish (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

ok- danke.also ist es wahrscheinlich das selbst eine brasse sich selbst hakt??
dann hab ich noch eine frage war leztens angeln mit boilie und hatte sehr viele fehlbisse sprich der kletterhafe hoch runter hoch und mal so 50cm abgezogen rute angehoben nix.


----------



## damdam05 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maiskette !*

Habt ihr eine Hakenempfehlung für die Maiskette am Haar bei Selbsthakmontage. Gibt es da "spezielle" Haken für diese "nicht Bolie Montage"?

Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen bei Karpfen zwischen 2-5 KG? Größe 4 oder?

VG DamDam|wavey:


----------

